# Where is lucky label website?



## Shamrock (Sep 9, 2007)

Is anyone else having a problem getting on to their website or is it just me? Maybe I don't have the right web address. Isn't it luckylabel.com?


----------



## monkeylantern (Oct 16, 2005)

Welcome to Lucky-Label. is working fine for me! Clear your cache and try again.


----------



## Shamrock (Sep 9, 2007)

oh thanks now its working


----------

